# aus CAD --> Audiodaten



## Visu1 (3. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen,

wir sind eine Tischlerei und möchten gerne aus CAD Daten AudioDaten generieren gibt es sowas oder ist es nur im fertigen Raum möglich Messungen vorzunehmen um einen super Sound hin zubekommen.


mfg. Visu


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2005)

Wow, die Idee ist toll..
Mir fällt momentan kein Programm ein, das eine Raumklangkennung erstellt, zumal diese
quasi 4dimensional sein müsste. ( Raumdimensionen + Frequenzen ). 
Einen Raum in 3D zu bauen und dort stehende Frequenzen und Frq-Überlagerungen zu
berechnen ist "vielleicht" nicht so schwer, aber zusätzlich müssten noch die Dämmeigenschaften
der Raumwände,Böden und Decken eingegeben werden, uU mit Hohlwand/stoff-Materialien.

Tolle Idee. aber ist mir noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Ist natürlich auch von der Boxen- und von der Hörerposition abhängig. Einmeßingenieure
stellen ihr Meßmikro an soviel wie möglich Positionen hin und erstellen daraus ein Raumdiagramm.


----------



## Visu1 (3. Juli 2005)

aber ich denke doch das so was möglich wäre oder?

mfg. visu


----------



## sisela (4. Juli 2005)

Ich denke mal ihr wollt die Akustik eines Raumes bestimmen, ohne dass dieser existiert.
Also mittels CAD Daten eine akustische Simulation durchführen.
Dann empfehle ich euch folgendes Unternehmen, die die Software EASE herstellt und vertreibt. Damit kann man beispielsweise die Akustik von einem Theater schon vor dem Bau bestimmen.
http://www.ada-acousticdesign.de

mfg


----------



## Visu1 (4. Juli 2005)

genau das ist es danke schön

mfg. visu


----------



## Pedalschinder (4. Juli 2005)

Hello! 
ich war mal auf einer Werksführung durch die Firma Müller BBM in Planegg bei München.
Die haben uns eine Anwendung gezeigt, die in etwa das gemacht hat, was du beschreibst.
Sie konnte noch viel mehr, beispielsweise konnten wir quasi live einem Techniker zuschauen/zuhören, wie gerade ein Raum als virtuelles 3D Modell erstellt worden war, und wir durften unter Kopfhörern miterleben, wie dann der Raum optimiert wurde anhand verschiedener Wandmaterialien, veränderter Raumgeometrie, abgehängte Decke, Möblierung, ect. Wir konnten unsere Standorte "virtuell" ändern, per Mikrofon miteinander sprechen, wobei sich die Virtuelle Raumgeometrie je nach Änderung dirket auf unsere Stimmen und unser Hörempfinden auswirkte. 
Jeglicher denkbare Unfug wäre bestimmt auch noch möglich gewesen.
Einen Konkreten Namen der dafür zuständigen Software weiß ich leider nicht mehr. 
Auf mich hat das Untermehmen einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht, sie sind dort aus den Unterschiedlichsten Fachgebieten zusammengekommen, um sich dem Thema Akustik zu widmen.
Der Ursprüngliche Titel lautete Schalltechnisches Beratungsbüro".
Man kann davon ausgehen, das die was von der Materie verstehen...

http://www.muellerbbm.de/

Vielleicht hilft ja das auch weiter...;-)


----------

